# to be thirsty/hungry



## er targyn

Be thirsty, become thirsty, want to drink
What is used in your language literally? The same with food: Be hungry/become h./want to eat.

In Russian usually is used "I want to drink" and "I became hungry".

In Kazakh - I became thirsty and I (my stomach/belly) became hungry.


----------



## rusita preciosa

In French and Spanish it is 
*to have thirst*
avoir soif
tener sed

or *to have hunger
*avoir faim
tener hambre


----------



## er targyn

Wow, that's another option


----------



## rusita preciosa

Just an addition: in Russian there are several ways to express hunger/thirst:

я хочу пить (lit. I want to drink) - most common for I'm thirsty
меня мучает жажда (lit. thirst is bothering/torturing me) - I'm very thirsty / I have been thirsty for a long time

я хочу есть (lit. I want to eat) - most common
мне есть хочется (lit. to me it wants to eat (concept similar to the Spanish "me gusto")) - a bit more colloquial
я голоден (lit. I'm hungry) - slightly higher register
я проголодался (lit. I hungered myself / I made myself hungry) - I became hungry


----------



## er targyn

And "Я голодный".


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:

The most common way to express thirst is *«διψάω»* [ði'psa.o] (1st person, Present indicative) --> _I'm thirsty_ < Classical v. *«διψάω/διψῶ» dĭpsáō (uncontracted) / dĭpsô (contracted) (Ionic «διψέω» dĭpséō (uncontracted))* --> _to be thirsty, parched_ (with obscure etymology).
 The expression *«θέλω νερό»* ['θelo ne'ro] --> _I want water_ is also used. The modern Greek neuter noun *«νερό»* [ne'ro] is the colloquial name of fresh water, since Byzantine times; a nominalized (stranded) adjective: *«ὕδωρ νεαρόν» hýdōr nearón* --> _fresh water_ > *«νεαρόν» nearón* > *«νερό»*.

 The most common way to express hunger, is *«πεινάω»* [pi'na.o] (1st person, Present indicative) --> _I'm hungry_ < Classical v. *«πεινάω/πεινῶ» peináō (uncontracted) / peinô (contracted)* --> _to hunger, be hungry_ (with obscure etymology).


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: 1,) Be hungry= magutom   2.) Be thirsty= Mauhaw   3.) want to eat= napapa kain


----------



## AutumnOwl

*Swedish:*
_vara hungrig_ - be hungry 
_bli hungrig_ - become hungry
_känna hunger_ - feel hunger
_att hungra_ - to hunger (often used symbolically, att hungra efter kunskap - to hunger for knowledge)
_jag vill äta_ - I want to eat

_vara törstig_ - be thirsty
_bli törstig_ - to become thirsty
_känna törst_ - feel thirst
_att törsta_ - to thirst (often used symbolically, att törsta efter hämnd - to thirst for revenge)
_jag vill dricka_ - I want to drink


----------



## rusita preciosa

AutumnOwl said:


> _att hungra_ - to hunger (often used symbolically, att hungra efter kunskap - to hunger for knowledge)


In Russian there is a similar word *голодать *(lit. to hunger / to be hungering), it either means "to go hungry (in life/for a period of time)" or "not to eat on purpose"


----------



## arielipi

Hebrew:
hungry - רעב ra'*e*v
thirsty - צמא tzame.


----------



## ancalimon

Turkish:

become thirsty: susa (from su: water)
become hungry: acık (from aç: hungry)


----------



## er targyn

The same in Kazakh: suwsa- and acyq- (c=sh). Cölde- also means to get thirsty.


----------



## ancalimon

I guess both Turkish acık and Kazakh acyq comes from "aş : food" ?

Also do you have any idea about the etymology of Cölde-?


----------



## er targyn

Definitely not from food. Cölde is from cöl, that means thirst and also desert.


----------



## ahmedcowon

*Arabic:*

I'm thirsty - عطشان _'atshaan_
I'm hungry - جوعان _jaw'aan_


----------



## ThomasK

Dutch:
-     Ik heb honger (ik ben hongerig is not impossible, but not common)
-     Ik heb dorst (ikben dorstig is quite uncommon)


----------



## arielipi

ahmedcowon said:


> *Arabic:*
> 
> I'm thirsty - عطشان _'atshaan_
> I'm hungry - جوعان _jaw'aan_



in hebrew gove'a (starving) ligvo'a (to be starved; state, not action) sounds similar to hungry in arabic. is j here as in jar or as french j?


----------



## ahmedcowon

jaw'aan also means starving in Arabic and j is as in jar (d͡ʒ) but in the Egyptian dialect we pronounce it as g like in hebrew.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

[Moderator's Note: Merged with a previous thread]
This is inspired by the "I'm cold/It's cold" thread:

In EN, we say "I'm thirsty"; in FR, "J'ai soif [I have thirst]" (similar structure in FR, ES & IT, as for "I'm hungry", "I'm afraid").

What about other languages?


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese: tenho sede ("I have thirst") (in Brazil more commonly: estou com sede, "I am with thirst").


----------



## ger4

Very similar in German: 
(1) _Ich habe Durst_ ('I have thirst', noun) 
(2) _Ich bin durstig_ ('I am thirsty', adjective)
(3) _Mich dürstet_ ('Me thirsts', verb)

(1) and (2) can be used interchangeably (if there is any difference at all, I think (1) sounds a bit more informal)
(3) is dated and rarely used, except metaphorically (e.g. in the Bible)


----------



## Encolpius

*Hungarian *

*Szomjas vagyok.* (we follow the English pattern, to be + adjective)


----------



## bibax

Czech:

(1) Mám *žízeň* (I have thirst, noun), common;
(2) Jsem *žíznivý* (I am thirsty, adjective), possible but rarely used;
(3) *Žízním* (I thirst, verb), used mostly metaphorically (žízniti = to be desperate for sb/sth);

Po Bohu *žízním*, po živém Bohu. (= I thirst for God, for the living God.)


----------



## Encolpius

žíznit (Czech) - to thirst (English) - szomjadzom (Hungarian)


----------



## DaylightDelight

Japanese:
のどが渇いた (nodo ga kawaita) = (my) throat got dry.


----------



## Dymn

Catalan: _tinc set_
Spanish: _tengo sed
_
Literally, "I have thirst"


----------



## Awwal12

Russian:
1. я хочу пить (ya khochu pit') lit. "I want drink"
2. мне хочется пить (mne khochetsa pit') lit. "(to) me wants-itself drink"
The word "thirst" (жажда) remains unused.


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

*«Διψώ»* [ðiˈp͡so] or uncontracted *«διψάω»* [ðiˈp͡sa.o] --> _to thirst _(no copula), _to dry_ (for soil) < Classical denominative v. *«διψάω/διψῶ» dĭp͡sáō* (uncontracted)/*«διψῶ» dĭp͡sô* (contracted), alt. forms *«διψέω» dĭp͡séō* & *«διψώω» dĭp͡sṓō* < Classical fem. noun *«δίψα» díp͡să*, or *«δίψος» díp͡sŏs* (neut.) --> _thirst_ (probably a Pre-Greek word).


----------



## Mira.ku

In Arabic = I'm thirsty
انا عطشان (male)
انا عطشانة (female)


----------



## amikama

Hebrew:

*אני צמא* (m.)
*אני צמאה* (f.)
Both mean literally "I thirsty" (no copula).


----------



## Dymn

Mira.ku said:


> In Arabic = I'm thirsty
> انا عطشان (male)
> انا عطشانة (female)


No copula either, right?


----------



## Mira.ku

Diamant7 said:


> No copula either, right?


Yes, there's no copula. It litterally means " I thirsty" for both male and female.


----------



## Armas

Finnish:
_
minulla on jano_ "I have thirst"
_minua janottaa_, impersonal causative verb + pronoun object
_olen janoinen_ "I'm thirsty", not used much

The verb _janota_ is transitive and is only used figuratively: _janota valtaa_ "to thirst for power".


----------



## Christo Tamarin

Bulgarian: *жаден съм *(I am thirsty, m.), *жадна съм *(I am thirsty, fem.).


----------



## Sardokan1.0

*Italian : *
_Ho sete_ (I have thirst)
_Sono assetato_ (I'm thirsty)

*Sardinian :*
_Happo sítis/sídis_ (I have thirst)
_Tenzo __sítis/sídis _(I keep thirst)
_Jutto sítis/sídis _(I feel / bring thirst)
_So sitídu/sidídu_ (I'm thirsty)


----------



## 123xyz

Macedonian:

*1. жеден/жедна *(m/f)* сум *- lit. thirsty am
*2. ожеднев - *past tense of "ожедни", meaning "to become thirsty"
*3. ми се пие - *lit. to-me itself drinks* (same meaning as 1)
*4. ми се припи - *inchoative aspect of the above (same meaning as 2)

also *жеднеам*, "I thirst", but that is only used in figurative contexts, e.g. "I thirst for freedom" or something such
*
1. гладен/гладна *(m/f)* сум - *lit. hungry am
*2. огладнев - *past tense of "огладни", meaning "to become hungry"
*3. ми се јаде - *lit. to-me itself eats (same meaning as 1)
*4. ми се пријаде - *inchoative aspect of the above (same meaning as 2)

*This construction usually corresponds to the English "feel like", for example "ми се пее", lit. "to-me itself sings", means "I feel like singing". However, with the verbs "to drink" and "to eat", a better translation would be just "I'm thirsty" and "I'm hungry", rather than "I feel like drinking" and "I feel like eating". Meanwhile, note that this construction is similar to the Russian one in "мне хочется есть", except that we don't have a verb meaning to "want" in it. We just have "*мне естся".


----------



## Nizo

Esperanto:

*soifi* (to thirst): _Mi soifas / I'm thirsty _("I thirst")
*malsati* (to hunger): _Mi malsatas / I'm hungry _("I hunger")
_
_


----------



## bibax

Awwal12 said:


> Russian:
> 1. я хочу пить (ya khochu pit') lit. "I want drink"
> 2. мне хочется пить (mne khochetsa pit') lit. "(to) me wants-itself drink"
> The word "thirst" (жажда) remains unused.


Strange. In Czech it would be:

*Chci pít.* = I want to drink.
*Mně se chce pít.* = ditto (but the sentence is non-personal using reflexive pronoun se)

Strictly speaking it is not the same like "I'm thirsty" as we can say:

Mám žízeň, ale nechci pít. = I am thirsty but I don't want to drink (for some reason).

There are some other possibilities:

*Dostal jsem žízeň (hlad).* = I [have] got/received thirst (hunger). (cf. 'dostal jsem dar' = I got/received a gift)

*Pocítil jsem žízeň.* = I have feeled thirst. (e.g. When I woke up, ....)
*
Trápí mě žízeň.* = Thirst bothers/troubles me. (like in Russian меня мучает жажда)


----------



## Awwal12

Strange indeed, but the phrase "у меня жажда" (I have thirst, lit. "by me thirst") is really almost never used, at least in the literal sense (maybe somewhat more popular speaking about the figurative thirst for something).
And, of course, Russian lacks the adjective "thirsty".


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

rusita preciosa said:


> In Russian there is a similar word *голодать *(lit. to hunger / to be hungering), it either means "to go hungry (in life/for a period of time)" or "not to eat on purpose"



In EN, this is "to fast" (regular verb, i.e. we add '-ed' for the past tense & past participle) and in FR "jeûner" (1ère conjugaison). 

If we're very hungry, we say "I could eat a horse!", "J'ai une faim de loup!"


----------



## ilocas2

In Czech we also use *Jsem dehydrovaný/dehydratovaný.* (I'm dehydrated.)


----------



## DaylightDelight

DaylightDelight said:


> Japanese:
> のどが渇いた (nodo ga kawaita) = (my) throat got dry.


I'm hungry = 腹が減った hara ga hetta lit. (my) stomach shrunk.


----------



## 810senior

DaylightDelight said:


> I'm hungry = 腹が減った hara ga hetta lit. (my) stomach shrunk.


And this one too, お腹空いた onaka suita lit. my tummy got empty.


Plus we can say this with some onomatopoeic words as well:
I'm thirsty: nodo-ga karakara　(may sound more like my throat is parched)
I'm hungry: onaka-ga pekopeko


----------



## ThomasK

ThomasK said:


> Dutch:
> -     Ik heb honger (_ik ben hongerig_ is not impossible, but not common)
> -     Ik heb dorst (_ik ben dorstig_ is quite uncommon)


I forgot one: _ik krijg honger/dorst_, I am getting hungry/ thirsty (lit. I am getting h/ th).


----------

